# I GOT MY PRO CARD



## KIT (Mar 21, 2005)

Okay i am sooooo excited. 
but one question.
It says makeup artist get 40% off and others 30% off.
How do they know of you are a makeup artsit or not? Or do they mean a MAC m/u artist?
Thanks
kit


----------



## jamiemeng (Mar 21, 2005)

congratulations on getting your pro card. Thanks


----------



## amandamakeup (Mar 21, 2005)

I believe the 30% discount is for people like perfomers, or models. I'm pretty sure its that, but not 100% sure.


----------



## Jessica (Mar 21, 2005)

Congrats!!


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Mar 21, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KIT* 
_Okay i am sooooo excited. 
but one question.
It says makeup artist get 40% off and others 30% off.
How do they know of you are a makeup artsit or not? Or do they mean a MAC m/u artist?
Thanks
kit_

 
What did you check off on your application? If you checked off make up artist then you will get 40% but if you check off anything else, then you will get 30%. 

And congrats on getting your card.


----------



## KIT (Mar 21, 2005)

I think i checked off makeup artist cause i turned in my certificates for make-up artistry and my business cards that said makeup artist. 

SO YAY!!! 40% OFF!!!!!!!!!
I am soo excited.
Thanks for sharing my excitement!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mac_obsession (Mar 21, 2005)

Congrats!!


----------



## KIT (Mar 21, 2005)

Thanks: i cant wait till tomorrow when i get paid to buy something!!!!

i have to call the 800 number to order something right?.

Thanks,
Tiffany


----------



## zeroxstar (Mar 21, 2005)

how do you get one?


----------



## KIT (Mar 21, 2005)

you have to call and ask for an application.
Then when you get it, you must send 3 different kinds of proofs that you are involved in the industry.
I sent it my business cards, and 2 certificates from school.
also $35.00..


----------



## KIT (Mar 21, 2005)

another stupid question. (sorry)
but do i get my discount off of each product or off the total?
Thanks,
kit


----------



## singinmys0ng (Mar 21, 2005)

oo yay..i glad your asking these questions cause i had no idea where to start hehe


----------



## princess_jenilee (Mar 22, 2005)

I believe u get 30% off if u are either a hair stylist OR a make-up artist.  If u are certified for both i think u get 40% 0ff.  Well, thats what I heard.

But I am defintely sure u get the discount off each particular product because it says on the receipt.


----------



## martygreene (Mar 22, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KIT* 
_another stupid question. (sorry)
but do i get my discount off of each product or off the total?
Thanks,
kit_

 
Total, which is the same as each item really. Think about it- it I were buying a $30 item, a $5 item, and a $20 item:

40% off each item would be:
18+3+12=33

40% off each item would be:
30+5+20-40%=33


----------



## Thumper (Mar 22, 2005)

Look at your card. Is there an *A* in front of the number or a *B*?

If it's A -- makeup artist discount 40%
If it's B -- hairstylist, cosmet., aesth., model, performer, fashion stylist, photographer discount 30%


----------



## KIT (Mar 22, 2005)

THERES AN A!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thanks Thumper!!


----------



## blepharisma (Mar 22, 2005)

wait wait wait

photographers get the discount too?

Where I went to school, photography was part of the degree (I went for multimedia) & still do some photography, but it isn't my main income.

Would I qualify?


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Mar 22, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blepharisma* 
_wait wait wait

photographers get the discount too?

Where I went to school, photography was part of the degree (I went for multimedia) & still do some photography, but it isn't my main income.

Would I qualify?_

 
Yup, if you  have some sort of proof that you do photography, then you can still get a card.


----------



## dolcediva (Mar 23, 2005)

Not ture princess....you actually do get 40% off if you are an artist, and 30% for other industry professionals, but you dont have to be both to get the 40%.


----------

